# Code for subclavian port-a-cath



## drhoads (Feb 19, 2013)

Please help in coding Port-A-Cath:

Findings:  After completion the port appeared in position.  The line flowed with smooth curves and ends in the superior vena cava.  No pneumothorzx is seen.

Procedure Performed:  Port-A-Cath via the right subclavian vein.

Area for venipuncture was infiltrated with local anesthetic.  The subclavian vein was entered on the first pass and the guidewire anterior chest wall down to the pectoralis fascia.  The catheter was then passed through the introducer over the guidewire and was then tunneled to the pocket.  It was then attached to the port.  The port was secured with - Prolene sutures to the pectoral fiscia.  The port was accessed and irrigated and aspirated easily.  e subcutaneous space was then reapproximated with simple interrupted sutures of 2-0 Vicryl.  The skin was closed with running subcuticular sutures of 5-0 PDS and steri-strips.  The postoperative x-ray is as above.   There were no complications.  Blood loss was minimal.  The patient tolerated the procedure well and was taken from the operating room in stable condition.  

I am looking at cpt 36561.

Thank you


----------



## Kathy Davis (Feb 19, 2013)

*Port a cath*

That is what I would use. 36561


----------



## drhoads (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sballard (Apr 24, 2013)

*port a cath with fluro 36561*

Can I also use fluoro code 77001 cause   in our surgery " A .035 J wire was passed into the superior vena caba UNDER fluoroscopic guidance."  ?  I don't think the code 36561 includes fluoro.  Thanks


----------



## koatsj (Apr 26, 2013)

I use CPT 77001-26 when the doctor uses fluoro with a port placement.


----------

